# Avet reels



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all,am thinkin of gettin a tcurve 200 rod and matching it with
an Avet MX 5.8-1,for next summer. :twisted: Does anyone have this reel and are there any drawbacks with em? They seem to be a pretty hardy reel,perfect for the yak,and i love the leverdrag on em,much easier than a stardrag.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Chris I have the sx5.1, the newer sx5.3 has apparently fixed the big jump in drag from live bait to strike. Apart from that it is great solid little reel, very easy to pull apart and mine has no sign of corrosion or any other problems.

Dont know anything about the next size up (MX) but I think Grant Ashwell has that one.

What size fish are you planing on targeting or realistically going to catch? The SX will easily handle anything up to 15 kgs and more. It has 14lb of drag straight out of the box and can be easily beefed up. For me 8 kg of drag in a yak is more than enough.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll be targettin anything big,spaniards,cobes,kings,tuna,jew, big snapper etc. The main reason i want the MX is line capacity,cos i am planning on using it for livebaiten off the rocks for tuna aswell.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the LX. Holds heaps of line (braid with a bit of mono on top) I fish 15 kilo and it must hold 450-500 m all up. It's quite small and light. More drag than I could ever use. As said, it has few parts and is quickly and easily pulled down. There are tutorials on the net. This was my first lever drag
I do not dunk it in fresh water to clean it as I read somewhere. Other stuff I read advised against this and I would agree once going inside it for a look. I have used it for 2 yrs now and no problems. I read that moisture could get in behind the drag friction plate and cause corrosion however this has never happened to me and the reel has been fairly damp at times.
I really enjoy using it and have not faulted it within the level of work I have used it for. Biggest fish boatside would have been a shark maybe 80-90 kilo so it has plenty of stamina. It matches very well to the T Curve 200 jig rod.
In saying all of the above, I recently brought an Accurate 665 which is about the same size. This is obviously a stronger and far more complex reel but at about twice the price.

I also have a Saltist 40 which is fine but the Avet is a nicer reel to use. Try "Charkbait' when looking for a price.

regards.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers Grant, yep charkbait is the site im lookin at,much cheaper 8). Do you have any idea on postage cost from there? Now im tossing up between a MX and LX,decisions decisions, what do you guys think?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

What I would use land base and on the yak would be completely different, but thats just me, I like to keep everything as light as possible.

If its your first lever drag, I would hugely recommend using mono or at least doing what Grant does and have 50 mtrs of mono on top of the braid (I use braid as backing on my 200 mtrs of mono). Lever drags are very unforgiving and take awhile to get used to.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

It isnt my first leverdrag, i also have a TLD25 but find it too bulky for the yak. I think the MX will be fine if i have mostly braid on it and 50 odd metres of mono like ya guys said. Now to just save up. :lol:


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

From memory postage is about $50 from Charkbait.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Have a look at bloodydecks.com, their forum has a dedicated avet section.Check out Alan Tanis posts especially, he is a yak fisherman who repairs reels for a living and has some great tips about keeping them alive in a yak.Basically out of the box they aren't going to like the extra salt but he has some tips about waterproofing them.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I looked on that site, couldnt find any posts of the guy you mentioned. :?


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Alan Tani does post on Western Angler. His step by step guides on overhead reels are exceptional.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Have a look here,
http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/avet-reels-support/

Also he's done done an sx rebuild

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/avet/ ... ost1044041


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers,Alan seems like a pretty cluey guy. Though im starting to have second thoughts about Avet reels,all they talk about are the reels problems :? and they have a lot.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

G'day Chrissy,

I tried for about 6 weeks to get a MXL the left hand two speed, though ran into problems, 4 canceled orders from the USA stores and could not get one here, MoTackle told me they are not getting any more because the S.E Asian distributor found Australia to be unprofitable.. Mo also told me their service guy would not touch them any more because of this lack of spare parts support from the distributor..

I ended up getting the Accurate 665 like Grant did, always knew he had good taste   . I got the narrow spool 6.2:1 and they change them over to lefty here   

I don't mean to put you off them Chris, they look like a great reel and a lot of bang for your buck! Though just make sure you can get the support you need and while you are at it check out a forum article on "Maging" (magnetising) your Avet.
Good luck!


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

How is the accurate holding up to being used in a yak?They are very very nice reel, I had a look at a two speed 870 and was very impressed.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Raumati said:


> How is the accurate holding up to being used in a yak?They are very very nice reel, I had a look at a two speed 870 and was very impressed.


Not my hiJack,,, Have not used it Yak'n yet... But can't see any problems, easy to clean, Alvey is the only thing I think would be easier.

Love it, pure tackle porn!


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

I have had some experience with Avet reels, and personally I wouldnt buy one and 
would give one away if I was given one. 
Pull one apart and watch how the pinion gear's teeth fold over when some pressure is applied.
I have sold and serviced reels for many years, and there are much better reels out there.
My Opinion
Ab


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers Abner, I have steered away from the Avets due to all the probs i am seeing with them on the american sites. Will get a good quality spin reel for now, then when i have the money will buy an accurate like fisherdan. :twisted:


----------

